# Why did George Michael have chocolate all round his mouth ?



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

.... because he was careless with his whisper.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The 1980's called. They want their joke back.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

This one's nearly as old as jampott! :wink:


----------

